# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  How are you guys storing your kits of hgh?

## doublefister

Since the kits of hgh come in glass amps unmixed I understand to store the unmixed amps in the fridge and it can last a very long time. So what about when you mix it? Are you mixing it and then transferring them into vials and then storing it? I just bought some vials so I want to be sure thats what I should be doing.

----------


## SPIKE

Only mix them when you're ready, after they're mixed use what you need and refridgerate the rest. DO NOT mix them all at the same time. one at a time and move onto the next when the previous one is done.

Is that all the info you needed?

----------


## RedBaron

What HGH are you using that comes in amps instead of vials? Even the Chinese brands that I have used and seen come in approximate 2-3 cc vials ... the sterile water that ships with it comes in amps ... but the HGH (the lyophilized powder) is in vials. If for some reason your HGH has been shipped in a glass, pop-top amp, that is certainly one on me.

As already mentioned, it is best to keep those refrigerated before and after they are reconstituted. When I pull one out of the kit, I reconstitute it in its original vial, use what I need, and store the rest in the butter dish compartment of my fridge ... still in the original couple cc vial that they come in. I certainly wouldn't recommend that you take it out of its original vial and store it in something else ... it would be really easy to mess up your HGH.

----------


## Maldorf

> What HGH are you using that comes in amps instead of vials? Even the Chinese brands that I have used and seen come in approximate 2-3 cc vials ... the sterile water that ships with it comes in amps ... but the HGH (the lyophilized powder) is in vials. If for some reason your HGH has been shipped in a glass, pop-top amp, that is certainly one on me.
> 
> As already mentioned, it is best to keep those refrigerated before and after they are reconstituted. When I pull one out of the kit, I reconstitute it in its original vial, use what I need, and store the rest in the butter dish compartment of my fridge ... still in the original couple cc vial that they come in. I certainly wouldn't recommend that you take it out of its original vial and store it in something else ... it would be really easy to mess up your HGH.


LOL, I use the butter dish too. At least its good for something!

----------


## doublefister

Jin from genscience. I could have it confused but I was assuming I was getting all amps including the powder. I hope it comes in vials that will be a lot easier for me.

----------


## RedBaron

If you are getting Jins, then they will come in 2.5cc vials. Depending on the kit, you may get some 1ml amps of sterile water too.

----------


## abcdef81

what exactly needs to be stored in the fridge? the whole kit as soon as it comes in the mail? just the sterile water? just the powder? or only the reconstitued hgh?

----------


## RedBaron

The lyophilized HGH powder, and the reconstituted HGH need to be stored in the fridge.

----------


## RedBaron

There are a couple of brands that are exceptions to the rule with respect to the lyophilized powder form (they can be kept in reasonable room temp for a few months or one until it expiration), but for the most part (and with the typical bodybuilding brands) the general rule of thumb is keep your HGH in the fridge all the time ... only time out of the fridge is when you are drawing out your dose.

----------


## SPIKE

> *the general rule of thumb is keep your HGH in the fridge all the time ... only time out of the fridge is when you are drawing out your dose*.



Let's all try to stick to this...........

----------


## abcdef81

so, i suppose it wouldn't hurt if i just kept the whole kit in the fridge, along with the bacteriostatic water too?

----------


## lzicc

Correct. You don't want to let them out at room temp for much time at all. They should always be refrigerated at all times. I put my kits in the fridge as soon as I recieve them. 




> so, i suppose it wouldn't hurt if i just kept the whole kit in the fridge, along with the bacteriostatic water too?

----------


## lzicc

From Jin's site:

*16. SHELF LIFE*
The powder for injection is assigned a shelf life of 24 months when stored cold at +2 to +8&#176;.
Storage for one month can take place in room temperature.
Reconstituted JINTROPIN with preservative may be stored cold at +2 to +8&#176; for 2 weeks protected from light.

----------


## STYLE74

> There are a couple of brands that are exceptions to the rule with respect to the lyophilized powder form (they can be kept in reasonable room temp for a few months or one until it expiration), but for the most part (and with the typical bodybuilding brands) the general rule of thumb is keep your HGH in the fridge all the time ... only time out of the fridge is when you are drawing out your dose.


Would you say it's safe to keep the serono serostim kits 6mg 18iu's in the fridge before reconstitution? The box sais good at room temparature for years but do you think fridge would be better? Thanks!!

----------


## vermin

As a general rule, colder is always better. Your compounds are always slowly (or quickly) degrading, and the lower temp slows this process.

----------

